# Clovelly Monday AM



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm up for another crack at Clovelly Monday morning weather permitting if anyone is interested.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All,

A couple of the usual suspects have mentioned that they may be up for tomorrow morning.

Please post here to confirm. I'm in pending some other definite starters.  If we can get at least 3 or 4 i'd be happy.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm a definate. Is it a 5am launch (4.45 in the carpark ?)


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Chris, I'm not going to make it tomorrow... however make sure you catch that 80+cm Kingie  Will be aiming for a trip next Saturday.. conditions permitting.


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Dick will be there for 4.45 and i will aim for that also. As there is only 3 of us (Paul B included) i think probably just launch when we are ready. 4.45 would be good though.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

retying my leaders now !!!


----------

